# The harmony of revelation with reason (Isaac Watts)



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2020)

As divine revelation can never contradict right reason, for there are two great lights given us by our Creator for our conduct, so reason ought by no means to assume to itself a power to contradict divine revelation.

Isaac Watts, _Logic; or, The Right Use of Reason, in the Inquiry After Truth. With a Variety of Rules to Guard Against Error, in the Affairs of Religion and Human Life, as well as in the Sciences_ (1722; Halifax: Milner and Sowerby, 1866), p. 237.


----------

